# Would tattoos effect my ability to have a successful career in media composition?



## KEM (Jul 10, 2018)

I’ve always felt like being a media composer demends a sort of “professionalism” and respect compared to musicians in the rock/pop world, pretty much all of the ones at the top of the game are old white guys wearing suits haha. They look more like businessmen than rockstars, and that’s just not my style. Which brings me to my question...

Would having tattoos effect my ability to have a successful career as a media composer?

I’m young and I currently don’t have any tattoos but I love them and want to be completely covered in them, but I’m afraid I won’t be able to get jobs as I’ll be seen as “unprofessional” for having them, as this industry requires you to get hired, just like a normal job does. 

Thoughts?


----------



## fish_hoof (Jul 10, 2018)

Well... I have a bunch of tattoos on both arms that can easily be seen and have had good success so far. Honestly, I say be yourself and come as you are. If there is a tattoo you feel strongly about, and there is a reason you would want to get it, then its something for you to consider. Just be you.


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 10, 2018)

First of all, I’m curious which media composers you think look like businessmen? Second, I’d worry more about the music rather than having or not having tattoos.


----------



## MatFluor (Jul 10, 2018)

I guess it's the same as in every industry - it depends on the potential clients.

While tattoos on arms, the back etc are relatively common among the general population, "completely covered" is rather unique. I my self don't have any tattoos (if I get a tattoo, it's gotta be a biomech, but a good tattoo artist is needed and it's not cheap. Plus unfortunately my almost neighbor HR Giger has died already) so I can't say much.

I can only relay what some people say - younger people generally are indifferent towards tattoos, while some older folks really see it as unprofessional. But it's always a question of where you work - a fully tattooed doctor is a strange sight, a tattooed cook is more often seen. Doctors have direct contact with people, cooks don't. So - you don't have to change who you are, but especially when thinking about career paths, my first tattoo wouldn't be a "Fuck Society" on the forehead.

You can start with the shoulders/upper arms and work your way down - that way you can always cover the tats if needed with a shirt. Professionalism is more your attitude and less your looks, especially in music. If you're a tattooed guy that is easy to work with, fun and open minded, your tats don't matter too much. If you're a dick, well - then you're just a tattooed dick 

So - as said - don't change who you are, but evaluate what you do. A Kerry King can tattoo his neck, hand and back of the head without suffering any career break. Composers work at home - nobody cares there how much ink you have. If you are a conductor or orchestra musician, you have a suit on anyway, covering anything besides your hands and head/neck. If you're a studio musician, nobody cares essentially. If you go into contract negotiations with some 60-year old right-wing conservative executives, I would just wear a suit and use make-up to tone it down. Except you're already in a place where the potential clients know who you are. There are occasions where it's certainly less professional (think award ceremonies).
But yeah, be yourself - covered in tattoos means you are bold, a bit extroverted and not afraid - so you shouldn't have a dead fish handshake, whimsical voice and jump on every loud noise 

It reminds me of the german-born biologist who mainly is known for his corpse yard. He researches how dead bodies decompose in soil etc. for forensic purposes, Dr. Mark Benecke, an extremely well regarded expert in his field.







He meanwhile sports a nosering as well I've seen.

Arms, hand and a small thing on the neck - for all his TV appereances etc, he (or the producers) covered his tattoos with make up








But meanwhile, he grew in popularity and it became generally known that he has tattoos, and he doesn't hide it in his personal company, promo fotos etc






So yeah. I would suggest leaving your face/head clean - everything else - doesn't matter at all.


----------



## gyprock (Jul 10, 2018)

Sometimes you don't even know you've got a tattoo until you arrive home after a drunken rampage in Bali or Bangkok only to find an incorrectly spelt Asian text tattoo in a place where the sun doesn't normally shine.


----------



## fiestared (Jul 10, 2018)

gyprock said:


> Sometimes you don't even know you've got a tattoo until you arrive home after a drunken rampage in Bali or Bangkok only to find an incorrectly spelt Asian text tattoo in a place where the sun doesn't normally shine.


----------



## KEM (Jul 10, 2018)

agarner32 said:


> First of all, I’m curious which media composers you think look like businessmen? Second, I’d worry more about the music rather than having or not having tattoos.



Pretty much all of them haha, and of course the music is what matters most, but that’s a given, so I didn’t bother mentioning it.


----------



## KEM (Jul 10, 2018)

Just for reference, when I say “covered” I’m referring to something like this:


----------



## Vik (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a feeling that that guy didn't google 'tattoo side effects' before he got those.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey,

I have tattoos, piercings, long hair and a beard (Yes, the complete package !).
Been working for 10 years as a sound engineer before diving into composition, and I can tell you this :
Even in these artistic fields, there is always gonna be someone to tell you it looks unprofessional.
But, in these artistic fields as in anywhere else, if someone has a problem with that, f*** them


----------



## Henu (Jul 11, 2018)

Jesus.

I've got full sleeves on both arms and legs plus visible piercings (including a septum ring) and none of that has never, _ever_, caused me to not being treated as "unprofessional" in the media composer field. I'm also short, overweight, have a ridiculous hairdo and wear pretty much only black.

What counts is our talent, professionality, attitude, adaptivity and our ability to bring the customer what he/she needs and then some. Concentrate on that first, and afterwards nobody gives a rat's ass on your outlooks as long as you're having clean and unbroken clothes when you (sometimes) meet the client personally.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 11, 2018)

KEM said:


> I’ve always felt like being a media composer demends a sort of “professionalism” and respect compared to musicians in the rock/pop world, pretty much all of the ones at the top of the game are old white guys wearing suits haha. They look more like businessmen than rockstars, and that’s just not my style. Which brings me to my question...
> 
> Would having tattoos effect my ability to have a successful career as a media composer?
> 
> ...



My rule of tattoos was to never get one I couldn't hide under a suit. I have a few now and it hasn't effected my ability to get a job.

If your music is amazing, most people won't give a fuck how you look 

-DJ


----------



## fiestared (Jul 11, 2018)

gyprock said:


> Sometimes you don't even know you've got a tattoo until you arrive home after a drunken rampage in Bali or Bangkok only to find an incorrectly spelt Asian text tattoo in a place where the sun doesn't normally shine.


Very bad trip ?


----------



## fiestared (Jul 11, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> My rule of tattoos was to never get one I couldn't hide under a suit. I have a few now and it hasn't effected my ability to get a job.
> 
> If your music is amazing, most people won't give a fuck how you look
> 
> -DJ


+1 same for me...


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 11, 2018)

Go for something like this. Bold, yet classy.


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 11, 2018)

Henu said:


> I've got full sleeves on both arms and legs plus visible piercings (including a septum ring) and none of that has never, _ever_, caused me to not being treated as "unprofessional" in the media composer field.


This was difficult to process. So many negations! I think you ended up with one too many. Right now it says that you are always treated as unprofessional. Hopefully that isn’t true.


----------



## KEM (Jul 11, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have tattoos, piercings, long hair and a beard (Yes, the complete package !).
> Been working for 10 years as a sound engineer before diving into composition, and I can tell you this :
> ...





Henu said:


> Jesus.
> 
> I've got full sleeves on both arms and legs plus visible piercings (including a septum ring) and none of that has never, _ever_, caused me to not being treated as "unprofessional" in the media composer field. I'm also short, overweight, have a ridiculous hairdo and wear pretty much only black.
> 
> What counts is our talent, professionality, attitude, adaptivity and our ability to bring the customer what he/she needs and then some. Concentrate on that first, and afterwards nobody gives a rat's ass on your outlooks as long as you're having clean and unbroken clothes when you (sometimes) meet the client personally.



That’s what I like to hear!!!


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jul 11, 2018)

I feel like a career in music is one of the ones where it's considered weird _*not *_to have tattoos of some kind. I should get more.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 11, 2018)

I agree 100%! I would think that in 2018, tattoos would be a positive, especially when you’re trying to stand out. Think of them as socks-with-coloured-stripes for this century.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 11, 2018)

Man, is this where we are at these days? Forget tattoos. I want to hear the OP’s music.


----------



## macmac (Jul 11, 2018)

Here's my $.02. I think you are being smart regarding the professionalism. You may want full body tattoos now, but you may feel differently about having them if you 1) cannot successfully support yourself with music and need to get hired for a good job at a company, 2) change careers 3) do something else in life / be at certain functions, and 4) get older and are middle-aged. Musicians aren't the only ones with tattoos, so unfortunately can be judged as a lifestyle/class—not that it's right.

I do think a person needs to be true to himself and not live life for what other people think, but as with everything in life gotta weigh the pros and cons. Tattoos are a rather permanent decision. A whole lot of people have 'em.

+1 about the hiding under a suit rule, and keeping the face clear. I saw a guy once walking through a Sam Ash with his face totally covered with them, and by the reaction he got, he might have had trouble getting hired there, even. FWIW.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 11, 2018)

This reminds me of a clinic a went to where one budding student asked for advice from the star musician on stage: "how should I choose and handle all the sponsors and endorsers I am going to get when I am successful?"

Maybe just crack on with becoming successful first, worry about tattoos later?


----------



## studiostuff (Jul 11, 2018)

Who is "Wendy"...?

It really says, "Welcome to Jamaica, Have a Nice Day!"


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 11, 2018)

This industry is full of artsy individuals. I have worked in live theatre for many years, and I can assure you a few tattoos are a fart in the wind these days; I 've seen everything you can imagine. The beauty of it is, no one in that world really cares because we are creative and it's part of defining yourself. I also work in a corporate (non musical) environment, and these days long hair and tattoos (which I have) are not a big deal as long as you're sensible about it.

Also, I have never met 90% of my clients face-to-face, that's the beauty of the internet. Most of my work is done via email and file transfers.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 11, 2018)

People who confuse lowbrow conformity with "professionalism" are hardly worth being given the time of day.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 11, 2018)

My old-fart thoughts: I think you need to reflect on who you intend to do business with. If there is a (perceived) risk that they consider tattoos unprofessional, then you've adversely affected your opportunities. 

I would think about removing obstacles to success not (possibly) making them.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 11, 2018)

You shouldn't bother too much, though.
Tattoos are expensive, and all your earned money will probably go into sample libraries.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 11, 2018)

just me, but tatteeeeeeewwwwww


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 11, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> My rule of tattoos was to never get one I couldn't hide under a suit. I have a few now and it hasn't effected my ability to get a job.
> 
> If your music is amazing, most people won't give a fuck how you look
> 
> -DJ



Exactly. Nowhere that a judge can see them or that the undertaken can't hide. Other than that go full yazuka.


----------



## fretti (Jul 11, 2018)

I know people working in finance who have quite a few tattoos actually, and no one really cares, if even noticeable or known (as long as it is justifiable and no obvious offense etc.) . 
Of course it always depends on the firm and job one wants to work as well, but in general the suit tip is accurate for most industries


----------



## J-M (Jul 11, 2018)

StevenMcDonald said:


> I feel like a career in music is one of the ones where it's considered weird _*not *_to have tattoos of some kind. I should get more.



So that's what I'v been missing...


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 11, 2018)

we could always ask hans how many guys at remote control have tattos


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 11, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> If your music is amazing, most people won't give a fuck how you look



I hope this is true and I think for men it probably largely is, but I'd be surprised if our female colleagues would completely agree. This thread actually raises some interesting broader questions around how the way we're perceived by others impacts our chances of being hired. Unfortunately I suspect that double standards around gender and appearance probably apply as much in the field of media composition as in any other.

To the OP, I think Daniel's suggestion to keep the tattoos where you can cover them is probably wise for now. Rock 'n' roll is an attitude not a look -- cultivate your rebelliousness and ability to not give a fuck from the inside out


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 11, 2018)

KEM said:


> Thoughts?


Unless you do feel very comfortable with the position, meaning and artwork don't get a tattoo. if you do, you know by instinct that you don't do something wrong. in music - you represent yourself, not an organisation - that's why a tattoo doesn't change your chances to get a job.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2018)

I've managed to be a very hip cat without an earring through the '80s, goatee in the '90s, piercings in the naughts, or tatts in the teens.

How do I do it?


----------



## Guffy (Jul 11, 2018)

This thread has convinced me to get a tattoo. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2018)

Sure, but you don't want to hear them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## creativeforge (Jul 11, 2018)

KEM said:


> Just for reference, when I say “covered” I’m referring to something like this:



Tattoos are tone-deaf. But it's about music and talent. People in the industry, do they really care about tattoos or genius? Yet, quoting John Candy in Cool Runnings: If you are not enough without tattoos, you will never be enough with tattoos. It's a personal grooming choice.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jul 11, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> This thread has convinced me to get a tattoo.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## jmauz (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes, any tattoos will significantly hinder your aspirations as a media composer. Especially ones that can be covered up. We spend A LOT of time with other people while we write; that little tattoo underneath your shirt will certainly offend someone eventually. People in this industry are very conservative and have little creative tendencies so any sort of expression is risky. 

In fact, your outward appearance is much more important than your music so you should spend the majority of your day worrying about how you look.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 11, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> This thread has convinced me to get a tattoo.
> Any suggestions?


Get a tramp stamp of the alto clef.


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 11, 2018)

Just don’t go into the parkour drunk. That nice shiny dragon you pick out may end up being a monkey taking a dump on your arm when your sober....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay, okay, my suggestion:

"Nick Batzdorf is SO cool"

But in gothic letters, please.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 11, 2018)

Or you could get the one we saw on a guy at the beach, also in gothic letters, across his belly:

Drink Fight Fuck

My hunch is that he does a lot of the first two and not a lot of the third.


----------



## jhughes (Jul 11, 2018)

I am sure some people won’t hire you because of it. People judge based on looks, how cool you are, other things, some of which are dumb. Some people won’t care about your tattoos.

I know musicians that work gigs around a lot of upperclass people and I have heard them say they won’t hire specific players due to too many tattoos. I have also heard a fool say he only hires women with a certain look for gigs. Image does matter with some gigs and some people. To say otherwise is to ignore how judgemental people can be.

Much of this probably depends on the style of music and who the target audience is. With some it works to your advantage. At the end of the day do what makes you happy. Composing it should matter less.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 11, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> This industry is full of artsy individuals. I have worked in live theatre for many years, and I can assure you a few tattoos are a fart in the wind these days; I 've seen everything you can imagine. The beauty of it is, no one in that world really cares because we are creative and it's part of defining yourself. I also work in a corporate (non musical) environment, and these days long hair and tattoos (which I have) are not a big deal as long as you're sensible about it.


Theater, yes maybe.



AllanH said:


> I would think about removing obstacles to success not (possibly) making them.


Have to agree with AllanH here.

Times are changing for sure. For the better. But Hollywood is currently run by a bunch of "old farts" (like Allan).

If your music is good enough it likely won't matter. But to think you won't be judged in a certain way because of your tattoos is naive.


----------



## Henu (Jul 12, 2018)

gussunkri said:


> This was difficult to process. So many negations! I think you ended up with one too many. Right now it says that you are always treated as unprofessional. Hopefully that isn’t true.



Sorry, not my first language and three kids disturbing at the same time in the same room, hah! So obviously, I am always treated as a professional despite of my "features".


----------

